# Newbie "photo heavy"



## Decoy (Mar 8, 2016)

I'm new to the site and haven't had the chance to look around much yet... But here's just a peak of some of what my "Deke" loves most in life! Hunting from Saskatchewan to southern Kansas each year I can honestly say there are few fellow hunters/guides that Deke doesn't leave a lasting impression on. He's truly one of a kind in the sport of waterfowl hunting!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

WOW!!!!! GREAT PICTURES!!!!! Love that you posted these. You guys look like you're having the time of your life. What is Deke's pedigree?


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm so glad you posted the photos  Deke is a handsome boy - is he as good natured as he is talented??


----------



## Decoy (Mar 8, 2016)

Here is "Dekes" pedigree! He is at home with people as he is in the field... People just love him and he loves them right back! Kids especially take a liking to Deke, most of whom have their own dogs at home. He is very friendly and playful! But make no mistake about it when it's waterfowl season he brings it to a whole new level! He's been a blessing to own and train! 
Call name: "Deke" Gender: M Country of origin: USA Registration: AKC SR60979201 Breeder: Christopher Heckel Owner: Matt Carstens, Perham MN Web site: http://goldeagleretrievers.com/index.asp?ID=40 Hip clearance: OFA GR-105381G24M-VPI Eye clearance: CERF GR-367246 (2012-26) Heart clearance: OFA GR-CA21678/24M/P-VPI Elbow clearance: OFA GR-EL26258M24-VPI Image linked by: Christopher Heckel [Click to edit image]
*Pedigree:*
Emerson Lakes Mister Decoy High Times Big Dog Daddy CDX MH ** MNR High Times Run'n The Roost UD MH WCX *** OS OTCH Tanbark's Solar Eclipse UDX8 JH WC OBHF OS Can. CD High Times Rollin Thunder UD MH WCX OD High Times Indomitable You ** UD MH WCX CCA OD Timberee At Monument Canyon CDX MH ** WCX OS High Times Rumor Has It CD MH WCX *** OD Heckels Majestic Daisy Mag RN Mitchell's Sir Gordon Quartermoon Bearrug MH WCX ** Buckshot's Brassy Honey Heckels Majestic Maggy RN Butch Cassidy Sundance III Heckels Majestic Molly


----------



## Decoy (Mar 8, 2016)

Pedigree: Emerson Lakes Mister Decoy

This may be better I guess!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Decoy

Great pics! I am envious! Deke is a true working Golden.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks for posting, I love hearing he has a great temperament and it's fun to see his pedigree... no wonder he's such a good working dog!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Thanks for sharing! He looks like a very happy dog!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

Wow gorgeous photos and what a wonderful life to live! He is beautiful as well


----------

